# I have a dying mouse, like right now



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

My cat brought in this babby teensy mouse, alive. The cat gave him to me, and the mouse is bleeding, but it's alive.

He's so small. :C

What the hell do I do here?

Do I euthanise him? Or what can I do to help him? I don't want this little thing to be suffering. He's on my desk right now.

Edit: Ohhh shit, I think his leg his totally fucked. It's bent in a funny way.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you have access to a vet?
Also is the mouse bleeding on the outside?  Try to stop the bleeding and *don't* apply too much pressure, if you apply too much pressure you're going to squish it.  Use gloves and if you don't want to euthanize it then get it to a vet quickly.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 28, 2013)

If his leg is fucked then is probably best to...yeah.  Poor thing probably in immense amounts of pain right now.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you have access to a vet?
> Also is the mouse bleeding on the outside?  Try to stop the bleeding and *don't* apply too much pressure, if you apply too much pressure you're squish it.



I don't have access to one, no.

I've put the mouse on some tissue and I checked his bloody spot. He's not bleeding that badly, but he's bleeding. He has a wierd nick in his tail (probably a broken bit) and yep, his leg is on the fucked side after all. It's sticking out in a way that I don't think is right for mice.

This is him:

http://gyazo.com/5337716843ce919ef397fd270e8c370b.png?1362086913

I'm gonna be referring to him as Pete in this thread.



d.batty said:


> If his leg is fucked then is probably best  to...yeah.  Poor thing probably in immense amounts of pain right  now.



Well... I can either feed him to my lizard, give him back to the cat, drown him, put him in the freezer, shoot him, or use a claw hammer that my dad conveniently left in the house.

I don't wanna do any of those but I may have to :C


----------



## Aleu (Feb 28, 2013)

Probably best to kill it or let the cat eat it


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Probably best to kill it



But how D:


----------



## Symlus (Feb 28, 2013)

SchieÃŸe. Euthanasia seems like the best option, but if you really want to keep it alive, then stop the bleeding, and he'll just have to do with a crippled leg. Go and buy a cage, and keep "Pete" in there.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 28, 2013)

You could try taking him to a animal rehabilitator or vet but, Unfortunately, the best thing to do is probably to euthanize him.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I don't have access to one, no.
> 
> I've put the mouse on some tissue and I checked his bloody spot. He's not bleeding that badly, but he's bleeding. He has a wierd nick in his tail (probably a broken bit) and yep, his leg is on the fucked side after all. It's sticking out in a way that I don't think is right for mice.
> 
> ...


He's not done for.  He's just probably in a lot of pain from the broken leg.  Try to stop the bleeding regardless.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2013)

Eat it to gain it's mousy powers.

I think just putting it outside might be the best option. Let nature sort it out all by itself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> He's not done for.  He's just probably in a lot of pain from the broken leg.  Try to stop the bleeding regardless.



I am, he's not bleeding all over the place anymore, but Idk what else to do. I'm worried it'd be cruel to just leave him with his leg.

Rock and a hard place here.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you have access to a vet?



Hey, yeah. Let's spend 500+ dollars on a vet for a field mouse..  I love animals and all that but I also like being realistic.

The way they do it in labs is snap their neck. It's quick. Otherwise take a butcher knife and chop off its head.

You could also flush the thing but chopping the head off is probably more humane. If you had ether or chloroform you could anesthetize it first but those are hard to get.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

Ricky said:


> You could also flush the thing but chopping the head off is probably more humane. If you had ether or chloroform you could anesthetize it first but those are hard to get.



I could drop him in booze.

Jokes aside, so the best option is to cut his head off or snap his neck.

Okay...

How do I snap his neck without messing it up?

In other news he seems sort of okay but he's probably never going to walk again. He's also breathing real real fast.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 28, 2013)

Try to keep him alive. Don't drown him. I tried saving a mouse by using a sticky pad thing, and accidentally drowned him in oil, trying to free him from the glue.

If you want to kill it quickly, I'd say to give it to Rex, and forget about 'em.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I could drop him in booze.
> 
> Jokes aside, so the best option is to cut his head off or snap his neck.
> 
> ...



Dude, just put it back outside!^^
Mice are prey. It's gonna die anyway, why do you want to make your hands dirty with this?
As I said above, just put it outside and let nature go it's course.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I could drop him in booze.
> 
> Jokes aside, so the best option is to cut his head off or snap his neck.
> 
> ...



http://www.ehow.com/way_5371006_ways-kill-mice.html


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Hey, yeah. Let's spend 500+ dollars on a vet for a field mouse..  I love animals and all that but I also like being realistic.
> 
> The way they do it in labs is snap their neck. It's quick. Otherwise take a butcher knife and chop off its head.
> 
> You could also flush the thing but chopping the head off is probably more humane. If you had ether or chloroform you could anesthetize it first but those are hard to get.


I wasn't saying that.  It just has a broken leg, killing something cause you don't want to fork over $20 to fix it's broken leg is a bit harsh.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Try to keep him alive. Don't drown him. I tried saving a mouse by using a sticky pad thing, and accidentally drowned him in oil, trying to free him from the glue.
> 
> If you want to kill it quickly, I'd say to give it to Rex, and forget about 'em.



So that's one vote for live-feeding, as much as I hate the idea.



CaptainCool said:


> Dude, just put it back outside!^^
> Mice are prey. It's gonna die anyway, why do you want to make your hands dirty with this?
> As I said above, just put it outside and let nature go it's course.



And that's one for leaving him outside. If I leave him outside, I hope the cat doesn't take him back in again.

I think he's really in pain. He's convulsing right now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> And that's one for leaving him outside. If I leave him outside, I hope the cat doesn't take him back in again.



Leave the cat outside and put it further away from the house?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 28, 2013)

If your gunna have to kill don't drown or freeze it that's horrible.  I know it's messy but whack him in the head with a hammer.


----------



## Cairn (Feb 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I wasn't saying that.  It just has a broken leg, killing something cause you don't want to fork over $20 to fix it's broken leg is a bit harsh.


If he feeds it to his lizard or some other creature, than it's not being harsh.
Also, from what he described, it sounds like the mouse will most likely die either way.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2013)

I you leave him outside he will probably get eaten and if you try to keep him in captivity he will probably still die. Up to you if you want to try though.


----------



## Teal (Feb 28, 2013)

Use the hammer. I've killed mice with a pipe before. Do it hard and fast.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I wasn't saying that.  It just has a broken leg, killing something cause you don't want to fork over $20 to fix it's broken leg is a bit harsh.



I've never heard of a vet costing 20 bucks for anything, anywhere.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 28, 2013)

Take him out side and let nature take its course.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2013)

Cairn said:


> Also, from what he described, it sounds like the mouse will most likely die either way.


It's called a broken leg.  Breaking your leg tends to hurt.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

d.batty said:


> If your gunna have to kill don't drown or freeze it that's horrible.  I know it's messy but whack him in the head with a hammer.



Both of those sound equally horrible. 
I mentioned drowning/freezing cos I hear that's what they do with mice often anyway, but hammers? Hnnng.

I'm really considering giving Pete to Rex. I just hope Rex is quick with him.

I also tried touching Pete's leg (very lightly) but he spazzed right out and tried to get away. :[


----------



## Percy (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, it sounds like there's little hope for the mouse. As sad as it seems, you probably are going to have to kill it in a quick and hopefully relatively painless manner, as suggested by others here.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Both of those sound equally horrible.
> I mentioned drowning/freezing cos I hear that's what they do with mice often anyway, but hammers? Hnnng.
> 
> I'm really considering giving Pete to Rex. I just hope Rex is quick with him.
> ...



Of course they sound horrible, we are talking about bashing it's head in here X3

Don't feed it to another animal if you want it to die quickly  Just sayin'.

Pain plus a GIANT animal touching you? I'd spazz out too in that situation X3

My suggestion still stands dude... Just put it outside. You know, that way he actually has a chance to survive? Just sayin'.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> It's called a broken leg.  Breaking your leg tends to hurt.



The thing is, wild mice don't usually do well in captivity. If it doesn't die of complications with the leg (like infection) it will probably die of a panic attack or stress related complications.


----------



## Teal (Feb 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> My suggestion still stands dude... Just *put it outside. You know, that way he actually has a chance to survive? Just sayin'*.


 You forgot your :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Of course they sound horrible, we are talking about bashing it's head in here X3
> 
> Don't feed it to another animal if you want it to die quickly  Just sayin'.
> 
> ...



But it's cold and wet outside and he may be on his own for ages with a broken leg. He looks absolutely exhausted right now and is no doubt in pain.

On the other hand, Rex's cage is nice and warm, and he'll be snapped up instantly. If it helps, this is what Rex is like: http://www.brockettsfilmfauna.com/images/Lizards/savannah monitor lizard.jpg He's not like a snake. He'll definitely snap his neck and kill him that way. Or just crush every bone in his body including his neck.

Euthanasia sucks. :[


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 28, 2013)

Cats bring these kinds of things. I think the smartest thing for you is kill the poor fellow. Even if you managed to stop the bleeding, it can't manage outdoors with a broken leg.
Don't feed it to your lizard. There can be lice and other parasites.
Take it out, find a big rock and kill it. You can feed it to your cat though


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2013)

Ricky said:


> The thing is, wild mice don't usually do well in captivity. If it doesn't die of complications with the leg (like infection) it will probably die of a panic attack or stress related complications.


Irony: an outcome of events contrary to what was, or might have been, expected.

Example: "Hey faf a animal has a broken leg that would cost less than your average extra large dominos pizza to get fix and would heal in only a couple weeks and would only require gibby get it's leg propped correctly and feeding for a month at most, let's kill it heyuck"


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But it's cold and wet outside and he may be on his own for ages with a broken leg. He looks absolutely exhausted right now and is no doubt in pain.



That's how nature works.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Cats bring these kinds of things. I think the smartest thing for you is kill the poor fellow. Even if you managed to stop the bleeding, it can't manage outdoors with a broken leg.
> Don't feed it to your lizard. There can be lice and other parasites.
> Take it out, find a big rock and kill it. You can feed it to your cat though



So why is it ok to give a disease ridden mouse to a cat but not to a lizard?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 28, 2013)

Stomp on his head. You'll hate yourself for a minute or so, but tiny animals like that are hard to treat.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 28, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That's how nature works.
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it ok to give a disease ridden mouse to a cat but not to a lizard?


Chances are his cat has been eating these mice before. He's not sick now, he probably won't get sick of this.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 28, 2013)

gee, just leave it outside and be done with it already, unless you're into gore.


----------



## Teal (Feb 28, 2013)

Just don't give it to the cat.


----------



## badlands (Feb 28, 2013)

just shoot the poor thing. don't feed it to the lizard. imagine the fear when it smells a predictor and cant get away because of its leg


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 28, 2013)

....you didn't have to do it inside :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 28, 2013)

And so ends the short tale of Pete the mouse.
May his nutrients feed some other lifeforms.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2013)

Teal said:


> Just don't give it to the cat.


Yeah, that'd be kind of cruel to do.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I will remember your bright little eyes,
> mixed in with your brains on the floor.



Admit it, you just made this thread to have an excuse to post that! X3


----------



## Ricky (Feb 28, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Irony: an outcome of events contrary to what was, or might have been, expected.
> 
> Example: "Hey faf a animal has a broken leg that would cost less than your average extra large dominos pizza to get fix and would heal in only a couple weeks and would only require gibby get it's leg propped correctly and feeding for a month at most, let's kill it heyuck"



Irony: Taking it in like CF recommends and the vet recommends to KILL THE THING because they CAN NOT BE KEPT IN CAPTIVITY. Not to mention, the vet would ask for *at least* hundreds of dollars to work on it and probably close to a hundred just to euthanize it. (unless you find a really nice vet who is willing to put it out of its misery for free)


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 28, 2013)

I think you did the right thing Gibbs, nature would've done the same thing.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 28, 2013)

Relevant


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 28, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Irony: Taking it in like CF recommends and the vet recommends to KILL THE THING because they CAN NOT BE KEPT IN CAPTIVITY. Not to mention, the vet would ask for *at least* hundreds of dollars to work on it and probably close to a hundred just to euthanize it. (unless you find a really nice vet who is willing to put it out of its misery for free)



This, really. Besides it's extremely unlikely that I'd be able to go into a vet at this time of night - and convince anybody to drive me there and pay the fuckhueg fee - all for a teensy field mouse.

I didn't want to kill it, but it seemed like the better thing to do than leave him to slowly, painfully die. If I could change anything, it'd be not having that cat bring anything in in the first place. Killing things isn't something I enjoy.



CaptainCool said:


> So why is it ok to give a disease ridden mouse to a cat but not to a lizard?



He knows I find the cat annoying


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 28, 2013)

So you ARE intro gore :v


----------



## Teal (Feb 28, 2013)

Around here you can't keep them cuz they can have plague or hantavirus.


----------



## badlands (Feb 28, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Relevant




you are evil :v


----------



## Symlus (Feb 28, 2013)

Well... that's said and done. Sorry Gibbs.


----------



## Day Coydog (Feb 28, 2013)

This thread has made me a little depressed...


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 1, 2013)

I would've given him to the lizard, I guess


----------



## Teal (Mar 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> I would've given him to the lizard, I guess


 That wouldn't have been quick though.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm glad you didn't freeze the mouse, Gibby. That sounds incredibly slow and painful. :/ 

And now I have an urge to watch Watership Down.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear it.


----------

